# Mazza mini E



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Does anyone know who's got the best deals for a Mazza Mini E

thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Why the mini e it clumps and suffers from static?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

, do all the mazzer doserless suffer from clumping?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nope the bigger ones suffer a lot less


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Really don't know what grinder to get,

fracino cherub arriving tomorrow, guess I'll just have to look at it for few days

Help!


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Needs to be not to big so can fit under kitchen cupboards as the wife will have a moan (tea drinker) no doser or single doser required, used or new

thanks


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Coffee Chap

Do yo know Which grinder is available new at around the same cost as the mazza mini that you would recommend

thanks


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

if you want something with good grind quality, electronic dosing, and fits under a counter... I'd look at the Quamar M80E

if you look for my posts on it, its a perfect fit into most UK kitchens, has the same size burrs as a super jolly, but grinds fast as hell!!

Theres quite a few satisfied users on this forum.


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advice think I'm gonna go with the Quamar M80E does anyone know where the best deals are?

thanks Shrink


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Only two places I could find to get it were Espresso underground (who didn't have it in stock at the time) and Casabarista, I got it from the latter and they provided a good service.

It's a great grinder, very solid and has performed very well for me. Never a complaint about how it grinds but it's the little touches which stop it from being perfect, things like the buttons being badly designed and cost cutting measures such as the switch for locking the burr position being plastic rather than metal etc.

Might be a nearly new M80E available on here soon.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I bought my Mini E from Carolyn at Another Coffee in Somerset. Good prices, stainless steel tray at no extra cost and next day delivery!

DB


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Purchased my Mini E from BB a good few years ago to partner my Silvia.

Just couldn't stand the clumping & static any more. Looks lovely - performance awful!. Seem to remember I sold it to a friend of David (dfk41) hope they are still friends.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buy a Quamar and feel lonely! No UK representation. What happens if it goes wrong under warranty? Coffeechap only sells reconditioned grinders. There may well be a second hand Quamar fro sale on here soon. You need to see one in the flesh. Others may not agree, but the similarity with a Mazzer ends at the burr size, IMHO!


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Buy a Quamar and feel lonely! No UK representation. What happens if it goes wrong under warranty? Coffeechap only sells reconditioned grinders. There may well be a second hand Quamar fro sale on here soon. You need to see one in the flesh. Others may not agree, but the similarity with a Mazzer ends at the burr size, IMHO!


So what's the alternative? If you want a high quality automatic what should you be getting if you've ruled out the Mini E and M80E?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I would be interested!



SimonB said:


> Only two places I could find to get it were Espresso underground (who didn't have it in stock at the time) and Casabarista, I got it from the latter and they provided a good service.
> 
> It's a great grinder, very solid and has performed very well for me. Never a complaint about how it grinds but it's the little touches which stop it from being perfect, things like the buttons being badly designed and cost cutting measures such as the switch for locking the burr position being plastic rather than metal etc.
> 
> Might be a nearly new M80E available on here soon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not like to recommend things Simon, because, in truth, allw e do is either tell people what we have since we usually believe that what we have is the best, or, what we aspire to. The OP obviously needs a little help, but if you notice, the first real suggestion was the Quamar and he jumped on that. The best thing he can do, is some leg work. firms such as Bellabarista have a large amount of grinders on the shelf to look at, touch feel and use. Go and talk to them, or another retailer and make an informed choice.

Buying second hand is an option for some and not for others. If the Op buys anything, based on a couple of comments on here, then if he does not like it he is stuck.

OP, try and find some retailers near you who stock a range, go and see them and have a play, after all, you have to live with it!


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

I see your point and agree anyone would be well served by getting a chance to see/use what's available in person especially as these grinders should last many years but it's not always a practical option if you don't live near such a company and even if you do there's only so much to be gleaned from looking around a showroom.

The Mini E appears to have been ruled out due to clumping/static and you've recommended against getting the Quamar which is fine but what other options are there based on his requirements?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

SimonB said:


> I see your point and agree anyone would be well served by getting a chance to see/use what's available in person especially as these grinders should last many years but it's not always a practical option if you don't live near such a company and even if you do there's only so much to be gleaned from looking around a showroom.
> 
> The Mini E appears to have been ruled out due to clumping/static and you've recommended against getting the Quamar which is fine but what other options are there based on his requirements?


Well there are the new Eureka grinders, the Fiorenzato ones that Coffee Omega are going to be selling, depending on budget etc the Sage Smart Grinder I guess also the Mahlkoenig home Vario, in the used market the better Mazzer Electronic models, Super Jolly,Royal and Major are like hens teeth and pricy, I could conform to DFK's type and suggest a Rossi/Brasilia RR55-OD. All that said CoffeeChap is the best guy to talk to about used grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Well there are the new Eureka grinders, the Fiorenzato ones that Coffee Omega are going to be selling, depending on budget etc the Sage Smart Grinder I guess also the Mahlkoenig home Vario, in the used market the better Mazzer Electronic models, Super Jolly,Royal and Major are like hens teeth and pricy, I could conform to DFK's type and suggest a Rossi/Brasilia RR55-OD. All that said CoffeeChap is the best guy to talk to about used grinders.


Royal and a major aren't going to fit under kitchen cabinets . Interesting to see the k30 with a jam funnel under jakes cabinet . Shows what can be accommodated with a little thought . I don't think anyone has gone for the eureka s on here yet ,which I find surprising given that the mignion and the mythos are such good performers and popular in their priced brackets . I though have not tried one in real life ,so they may be pants ! Same for the new baratza forte , which is getting good review stateside , but I've always though them overpriced for the uk market . Again no real personal experience of any of the baratza line tho .


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

How much would you sell it for ?


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

tony1970m said:


> How much would you sell it for ?


Assuming that's aimed at me, I need to sort out its replacement first. I'll make a post over in the sale section over the weekend.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/O.Z%20M80%20On-Demand%20Grinder

Coffee omega are always advertising on here if you really must buy new, but as others have said, speak to the chap for second hand,

get a mutch better grinder for your money, especially if you considered a doser option,


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a mini e worth JG burrs in it - minimal clumping (as long as you don't compare it to a mythos) and no real static to mention.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Which one's jg burrs? I have sj burrs on my mini e and also minimal clumping...


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

I meant sj burrs ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Deleted erroneous post


----------

